# 'OIL' Limited, towing company.



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi all, i have been looking for pics of tugs and info on the company called 'oil' ltd.

I was once looking in the book 'TUGS TODAY' by Master Jack Gaston and saw a pic of an 'OIL' LTD tug, i just cant seem to find any info or fleet-list for the company.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You.

Tony.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

tony Allard said:


> Hi all, i have been looking for pics of tugs and info on the company called 'oil' ltd.
> 
> I was once looking in the book 'TUGS TODAY' by Master Jack Gaston and saw a pic of an 'OIL' LTD tug, i just cant seem to find any info or fleet-list for the company.
> 
> ...



In an earlier form the company was Ocean Inchcape Ltd = OIL 

They specialised more in oil rig support vessels and mooring vessels rather than pure tugs.

With a few exceptions their fleet name was prefixed with OIL ......

Later they were involved with Offshore Supply Association =OSA


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

BillH said:


> In an earlier form the company was Ocean Inchcape Ltd = OIL
> 
> They specialised more in oil rig support vessels and mooring vessels rather than pure tugs.
> 
> ...


The 'OIL PROVIDER'was later Owned/Managed by Tidewater but kept the same name.
Attached another of OIL vessels.(Tug/Line Boat)

Jim


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Bill and Todd, info and pics will be helpful.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

tony Allard said:


> Thanks Bill and Todd, info and pics will be helpful.


Tony,

For some reason I am being told by the site system that you do not receive Private Messages, so if you send me one with an e-mail address I may be able to help with some infomation, that is if I can locate my old back-up disk with it on.

I was compiling their fleet details a few years ago but it fell by the wayside.

Bill


----------



## orkneyman (Jan 8, 2006)

Bill.
If your interested i have the OIL history list from 1971-1995, the 25 years of OIL before they were bought over by Tidewater.
Alan


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

orkneyman said:


> Bill.
> If your interested i have the OIL history list from 1971-1995, the 25 years of OIL before they were bought over by Tidewater.
> Alan


Thanks for the offer. 

If it is the A4 casebound of about 40 pages produced by the company then I have had the use of a copy from an associate. That had a selection of photographs and a basic fleet list at the rear.

If not then yes I would be interested. 

Bill


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks all who can help. i'll send you a pm Bill.


----------

